# Heather Albertson 2005 drunk driving victim.



## AMA (Oct 8, 2010)

For those who are curious....Mr. Cloutman, the man who was driving drunk in 2005, and killed my child, was denied parole this past Wednesday, October 6th, 2010. The man has not changed at all. My family and I attended the hearing and spoke to the parole board members. Three hours later, his parole was denied. He will be in prison for another year or longer. Maybe he will change his ways now that he realizes he had better clean up his act. I am grateful that he will not be able to hurt anyone for another year at least. 

AMA


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours. I am glad to hear that your child's killer has been denied parole. It is really too bad that the punishment really does not fit the crime. 

Deepest regards,


263fpd


----------



## AMA (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you very much. Our legal system seems to be broken.

AMA


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

So sorry for your loss. Glad Cloutman is in jail for some more time. He should be there for life.

For those who want background on this horrific case, there was a thread on here back in 2005.

http://www.masscops.com/f12/senseless-drunk-driveing-accident-5688/


----------



## AMA (Oct 8, 2010)

We agree that this man should serve life but unfortunately our laws do not see that killing someone while drunk, as murder. Thank you for your expression of sympathy.

AMA


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

AMA said:


> Thank you very much. Our legal system seems to be broken.
> 
> AMA


Our legal system is indeed broken. I have seen many times how a certain judge/lawyer combo laid to rest many a good drunk driving case.

As many here know, we had just recently investigated a M V Homicide on Rt 9. A good family lost a Husband and a Father two days shy of his 58th birthday. I can not imagine what the family was going through as my Sgt. and I came to their door to deliver the news.

People have asked me what do I think will happen to the two guys responsible. The truth is, I don't know. As I think back to several other OUI fatalities that I have witnessed in my time, I am emarassed to tell these people how little the Commonwealth does to them in terms of a punishment.

Things have got to change. The Melanie's law was a step in the reight direction, but it is full of loop holes that scum bag deffence attorneys exploit every day. Drunks get off systematically only to reoffend time and time again.

Consider this, if you copme across a repeat offender, how many times have they drove drunk and got away with it? I would guess for each time you catch some one, they got away with it twenty or more times.

Scummy attorneys, liberal judges, and juries with the mentality "There but for the grace of God, go I" have made a mockery of an otherwise a good and useful law.

I average 15 to 20 OUI arrests a year. May not seem like much to some, but for a cop working in a moderately busy urban environment, that isn't bad. I have had a pretty good streak of guilty findings on close to 85 to 90 % of my arrests for the last five years or so. That being said, the punishment still does not fit the crime. Seems like one has to kill somebody to go to prison and even then the time given is not significant enough.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I remember that night very well, I was working at BH when they brought that coward in after they captured him. My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## AMA (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you for your dedication in your work field. I actually worked to help Melanie''s Law to get passed in October of 2005. My 25 year old angel was killed on June 16, 2005. Just 10 days shy of her 26th birthday which she shares with my father. Now I speak at schools, driver education programs, The Farm, youth groups as well as working with court mandated first time offender programs in two towns. I will never stop speaking out to people to try to change one person from making that second mistake. Most drunk drivers have driven drunk more than 20 times before they are apprehended. I believe that it is more like 75 or 80 times. No, you cannot imagine what that family who lost their loved one, is going through. It is called agony.
It never leaves. Grief is not linear. It comes in waves.
I have served as a juror four times in my life but I never will again now that I have learned what our court system is like. UNFAIR!!! 
Thank you for your response.
AMA

---------- Post added at 13:22 ---------- Previous post was at 13:18 ----------

Thank you for your offer of sympathy. Unfortunately, Mr. Cloutman is a man with no conscience. He really is a coward. He has not been on a good path in his lifetime. Thank you for you response.

AMA


----------



## AMA (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you for your kind offer of sympathy over our loss. I actually have kept in touch with the EMT that tried to save Heather's life. He is quite a man. I cannot say enough about everyone who helped Heather get through her last moments on this earth. While Heather was dying Mr. Cloutman was asking a man to hide him in his home because he did not want to get blamed for a crash he didn't cause. He stated that he was thumbing and a man picked him up in a truck and then he hit a car. He thinks quick on his feet no matter what condition he is in. I forgave him from the witness stand. But I still believe that there should be harsh consequences for his kind of behavior. I have a very strong faith which really sustained me through my darkest hours. At the parole hearing he said "I thought that I hit a tree." Why else would he run and hide. He is a very mixed up person who needs help. I have tried to help him through prayers but he just seems to not change. So sad for him and so sad for the public.

AMA


----------

